# Duke and Logan



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

He is my love, my life, my everything. Duke, born 28th of May 2010. Picked him up at 14 weeks old and he changed my life forever.


















(Logan is also on that one)

And this is Logie Bear.









The one in the middle on this one too


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Nobody like it?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Gorgeous piccies of gorgeous pups :001_wub:.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Lovely pictures, the dogs are beautiful!


----------

